# Fishing Report 6/2



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Last week some nice eye's were coming both out of the Res and Spirtwood. I didn't get a spefics but the fish on the Res. were shallow and an aggressive presentation caught bigger fish. The eye's on Spirtwood are biting right before dark and 2 hours after dark. Haven't heard anything about Pipe. Good luck to all!!


----------

